# Login didn't "work" - had to reactivate account?



## drew2k

I had a weird problem this morning ...

TCF reported that I was logged in, but I couldn't post and I couldn't view Happy Hour threads. I logged out and back in from the thread I was viewing, saw the *Welcome, drew2k*, but still had the same problem.

I finally went to *My CP*, logged out and in from there, and then saw a message that I had to activate my account and confirm my email.

After I followed the link to do that, all is well again, but I did have to select "New email notification" for what happens after I start or reply to threads. (Somehow that was reset to "no email" or whatever the first choice was.)

I hadn't changed my email in a very long time, and was posting fine yesterday. Any ideas what happened?

Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns

Ditto for me.

Had to change me password and then click on the reactivation link that came in the email.


----------



## dswallow

Same here, and now my account doesn't show I'm a TC Forum Member.

Drew, you also need to go through your subscriptions and change them all to email notification; they individually get set back to none.


----------



## David Bott

It could have been that you changed the e-mail awhile back and last night I had the system resend activation codes and to those in the system that it had thought had not yet verified the change. (This was something I manually activated which may have done it.) Other than that, I am at a loss as to why it would have taken place.


----------



## dswallow

dswallow said:


> now my account doesn't show I'm a TC Forum Member.


Yo David...


----------



## greg_burns

Is the trouble related to this PM I got this morning.



> Hello greg_burns,
> 
> We have received too many (27) rejected emails from the email address you provided: greg_burns at hotmail dot com
> 
> Please correct the email or contact your ISP to fix it. Your thread subscriptions have been changed to the no email option. You may change it back when your email problems have been resolved.
> 
> Please note that this is an automated PM


Not sure why they are bouncing, that be my email.


----------



## drew2k

dswallow said:


> Same here, and now my account doesn't show I'm a TC Forum Member.
> 
> Drew, you also need to go through your subscriptions and change them all to email notification; they individually get set back to none.


Grrr. I have many hundreds of subscribed emails ....


----------



## cditty

Each individual thread?


----------



## greg_burns

cditty said:


> Each individual thread?


You check the box at the top and do page fulls at a time.

grrr is right


----------



## rkester

Same happened to me!!! I thought I had done something wrong! My TCF Club Membership is gone. And I got a PM that said I had 172 rejected emails.

But I've been using this same address for over 2 years here with no problems. It's a Gmail address...

David, can you work your magic and get this fixed pretty please?


----------



## drew2k

rkester said:


> David, can you work your magic and get this fixed pretty please?


Please, and thank you! 

(Especially if there's a way that you can run a script to pull the threads I have subscribed to and mark them to again send me notifications when they are updated!)


----------



## rkester

I am relieved to find out it's not just me. And that I did nothing wrong. I honestly thought I was being reprimanded for something.


----------



## rkester

Ok, so how do I resubscribe to the threads I have in my list? Aside from manual doing each and eveyrone one?


----------



## dswallow

To restore your subscription settings, go to:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all&pp=200

In the upper right corner above all the individual thread checkboxes is a checkbox that'll cover all threads on the page. Check it. Then down on the bottom is a drop-down box where you select what to do with the checked threads... choose "Instant e-mail" or whatever your preference is, then press the "Go" button.

Because the forum software doesn't propagate the "per-page" setting in the URL, you then need to press the browser back button once, click on the link for the next page of threads then repeat the process with the checkbox and "Go" button.

This'll let you do it 200 threads at a time, max.


----------



## rkester

I've just been going thru the ones I want back and unsubscriping/resubscribing to each. 

Mostly just want my TCF Club Membership back so I can PM again.


----------



## cditty

rkester said:


> Same happened to me!!! I thought I had done something wrong! My TCF Club Membership is gone. And I got a PM that said I had 172 rejected emails.
> 
> But I've been using this same address for over 2 years here with no problems. It's a Gmail address...
> 
> David, can you work your magic and get this fixed pretty please?


I'm using my own domain dedicated server and I don't recall having this problem with other sites.


----------



## rkester

I've got the misc details working again but my TCFCM is still not reactived. Mr Bott?


----------



## windracer

Just wanted to put in my own "me too." Had to re-activate and haven't been getting subscription notices (I use my GMail account for this ... could that be the pattern?).

_edit:_ thanks for the link, Doug!


----------



## cditty

Could be. I actually have my mail to this address forwarded to gmail too. Could be that gmail bounced a few and the forum didn't like it.


----------



## rkester

Mines also gmail. But one of the above was hotmail.


----------



## drew2k

*Doug:* Tthanks for the link and step-by-step instructions. (That's easier than what I've been doing!)

*David:* Unlike the others who have so far reported Gmail, my email account is through "Yahoo!". I have not gotten any indications that TCF mail was bounced into the spam folder, and I didn't get any PMs that my mail from TCF could not be delivered.

Follow-up: I just checked and found I do have a PM about bounced email messages, but I didn't receive a pop-up about it, so thought I didn't have one.

However, my Yahoo! account has been receiving emails from other sources (DBSTalk forums, for one), so my email account is still working properly. I think the problem was from here at TCF overnight, not from Yahoo.


----------



## rkester

drew - What I have to wonder is if it was a glitch on the TCF side... because there is NO way that I got 172 bounced messages in a day or even a week.


----------



## windracer

I just noticed I had the automatic PM about bounced e-mails as well (34 total).


----------



## rkester

rkester said:


> drew - What I have to wonder is if it was a glitch on the TCF side... because there is NO way that I got 172 bounced messages in a day or even a week.


Unless the 4-5 thread I was subscribed to with activity tried to send the email out dozens of times each anyway.


----------



## drew2k

My PM said I had 93 bounced messages. I wonder if Yahoo has a type of check for Denial-of-Servcie attacks, so if one their servers detect multiple messages from one source they temporarily black-list that source?


----------



## dswallow

I have no indication of bounced emails; though there was that time not too long ago when no one was receiving the emails... might've been a server problem that then incremented something making it look like email delivery problems existed for some, and when David did whatever he did manually put us where we are today.


----------



## David Bott

It seems that Yahoo and gmail started bouncing the messages based on the amount that was coming into them. It seems to have been corrected for I just looked and gmail is going out as well as yahoo. 

See what happens what you subscribe to a lot of threads.  The bounces stack up quickly when a service rejects the mail.


----------



## Polcamilla

David Bott said:


> It could have been that you changed the e-mail awhile back and last night I had the system resend activation codes and to those in the system that it had thought had not yet verified the change. (This was something I manually activated which may have done it.) Other than that, I am at a loss as to why it would have taken place.


Uh....I haven't changed my email address in over 10 years, so I'm pretty sure it predates my TCF membership by no small amount. 

Oh, and my email is neither through Gmail or Yahoo.


----------



## David Bott

Also fixed the TC Club issue. It seems that I had it set that if you got bast the 20 bounced e-mail limit it also resets your user group.


----------



## rkester

::and there was much rejoicing::


----------



## David Bott

Polcamilla said:


> Uh....I haven't changed my email address in over 10 years, so I'm pretty sure it predates my TCF membership by no small amount.
> 
> Oh, and my email is neither through Gmail or Yahoo.


I guess yo did not read the above responses.


----------



## Polcamilla

David Bott said:


> I guess yo did not read the above responses.


I did, but they didn't make much sense to me. I did check my PMs and saw there was one about emails bouncing, but I have no idea why---I got other emails during the same time period.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> See what happens what you subscribe to a lot of threads.


This wasn't an issue strictly with subscriptions though, but rather, sending out emails associated with those subscriptions. There's an option to subscribe without getting emails (that's what I do.)










If subscribing to a lot of threads is a problem -- you've said that's not "using the site as it should be," then why are any of these options available?


----------



## dswallow

One aspect of the emailed notifications that I like is that I've often enough been able to actually read posts that the (overzealous) moderators have deleted before I've gotten to read new posts the normal way.

I'd actually like to see an option to receive an email of all new posts as they happen rather than it only being the first new post to a thread until I visit the forum again.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> I'd actually like to see an option to receive an email of all new posts as they happen rather than it only being the first new post to a thread until I visit the forum again.


Considering this thread, I'm thinking David would prefer to send out _less_ emails, not more.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Considering this thread, I'm thinking David would prefer to send out _less_ emails, not more.


Yeah, I suppose. Though I could actually accomplish what I suggested myself; I'd just stick a small script on my computer that made one http request from the site with user credentials every 10 or 15 seconds; that'd pretty much get me an emailed copy of all postings to subscribed threads, except for the times when we get more than one new post every 15 seconds or so... which really aren't that often, at least outside the "thinking" threads.


----------



## Fofer

Me, I'm happy just reading what's there, when I visit. If a post got deleted by a mod (overzealous or not) I'm perfectly happy remaining oblivious. 

Hell, if I had the smarts to create some scraping script to gather every single post every 10 seconds, I'd hope to also have the wisdom... to direct my priorities elsewhere.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Me, I'm happy just reading what's there, when I visit. If a post got deleted by a mod (overzealous or not) I'm perfectly happy remaining oblivious.
> 
> Hell, if I had the smarts to create some scraping script to gather every single post every 10 seconds, I'd hope to also have the wisdom... to direct my priorities elsewhere.


No no... no scraping; just a single http request every 10 or 15 seconds with login credentials so it resets the forums tracking of what threads get "new" posts so email notifications get sent. As it is with a regular browser a typical page that's displayed ends up being several hundred http requests itself since each graphic element has to be retrieved; so doing a single http request every 10 seconds would amount to the same load on the server as a browser retrieving one page about every 30 minutes. Very minimal.

Scraping to get every post would be much different and pretty cumbersome, though would have the advantage of being able to place the post contents into a real database to allow real searching.


----------



## Fofer

Oh, in that case... I stand corrected.


----------



## David Bott

The idea is LESS e-mails being sent. We send tens of thousands a day as it is. 

And Fofer, yes, I was talking about subscribing for e-mail to be send and not just for tracking threads in the CP. Though that was a given seeing we were talking about e-mails. 

I am adding in a Barracuda Spam Firewall today where I could actually limit the amount of mail sent to a user if I find it necessary. Not to mention stop spam attacks and that have you from going though if the server is spoofed. Seeing the size of the site, I want to be sure to offer more protection for all involved.

Take care guys.


----------

